# How often do you see 2 D8L's on the same snow dump



## john1066

See if anyone can figure out where this is at My brother is in the One with the Ripper my cousin is in the other one. and we have one other D8 out working for a town. My dad says its the first time ever he has had 3 Dozers out working on snow at the same time.


----------



## john1066

more pics for your viewing pleasure


----------



## windsory

gillete stadium


----------



## tls22

dam thats crazy


----------



## CAT 245ME

I don't think I've ever seen a dozer any bigger than a D6 in a snow dump. 

But hey if it works, ya might as well.


----------



## john1066

I have a video as well but don't know how to upload them. Time is short on this job there is a big playoff game here Sunday so with minimal time to work we use what we have.


----------



## Wicked500R

I would be in hog heaven in one of those D8's.. Thats Crazy !!wesport


----------



## CAT 245ME

Are all three of your D8's the L series? I've never actually seen a D8L, the only L series Cat dozer I've seen in person was a D9L.


----------



## Dr Who

I have never seen a dozer used to push snow...we just don't get that kind of snow. if we got 8 inches they would just shut the state down, a foot, well that would be the end of the world... that kind of snow????


----------



## Dan85

That's quite an operation you guys have going there! Very cool equipment, that blower is pretty sweet.


----------



## Ibuildmyown

Nice! Not sure if your the same company or not but do you have a kid named Mike C aka Mike Jones working for you?


----------



## Banksy

I would not want that snow plowing bill !!

That is sick!

I'm going with Gillete stadium / Patriot Place


----------



## joeplow1

Ha We thought we were bad a$$ with 3 skid steers with pushers on the same job. if one of those d8s break down give us a call


----------



## ddb maine

Thats awesome. Typically when the road graders are out doing public roads you know your in the thickets. This time the road grader had a 6' tall V blade on the front of it. BA. It looked like a train coming down the road.


----------



## paponte

Very cool!


----------



## ALC-GregH

I'd like to see the parking lot surface after it's all melted. Those tracks HAVE to leave marks behind on the asphalt.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wow, thats a lot of work there. Good luck and GO BEARS!!!


----------



## Dr Who

ALC-GregH;1196241 said:


> I'd like to see the parking lot surface after it's all melted. Those tracks HAVE to leave marks behind on the asphalt.


That is what I was thinking.....

But I guess they (client) makes enuff money off one game to afford to resurface the lot...


----------



## john1066

the ground is frozen so you don't do much damage at all just some scratch marks. with 500 acres of parking they aren't too worried about it just get it done


----------



## john1066

Here is the video of the dozer working
http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c108/john1066/?action=view&current=MVI_0093.mp4


----------



## crawford_d

*undercarriage*

I hope you are getting three times your normal rate because snow will really put the ware on the under carriage, nothing worse.


----------



## sonicvanek

I've always been told that running dozers in snow is one of the worst things you can do as well.


----------



## Top Dog

john


PM SENT


----------



## john1066

well you know what they say if you want to play with the big boys you have to pay like the big boys. I don't see how it can put that much wear on the undercarrige thos dozers spend 90% of their life in rock snow is nothing. watch the video you will see they aren't working hard at all.


----------



## suzuki0702

ever dropped your blade too far? lol im sure the blade would just dig the asphault up the entire length of the push! even if dozers had a float option the weight of that blade could cause some carnage!! nice work!


----------



## tuney443

ALC-GregH;1196241 said:


> I'd like to see the parking lot surface after it's all melted. Those tracks HAVE to leave marks behind on the asphalt.


Funny you said that.In the mid eighties A fellow excavator next to my large job at IBM was told by a coordinator that he could stockpile about 10,000 yards of surplus fill on a parking lot.So he has a D4 pushing the piles there for a few weeks,he's trying to leave about a foot of dirt under his tracks,but he must have had quite a few oopsys because in the Spring IBM made him put a 2'' cap over the entire 2 acre lot.


----------



## Wicked500R

crawford_d;1196664 said:


> I hope you are getting three times your normal rate because snow will really put the ware on the under carriage, nothing worse.





sonicvanek;1196849 said:


> I've always been told that running dozers in snow is one of the worst things you can do as well.


I cant see clean snow really causing harm to the undercarriage, It can't be any worse then having the tracks have submerged in super sticky mud... However, throw salt into the equation and it's a different ballgame. It will wreak havoc on the rollers, idlers, etc,etc..

As far as surface damage, Yes the ground is frozen solid, as long as the machine keeps rolling and the tracks do not slip, I don't think it would cause much harm except maybe some scratches from the grousers.

One thought I had was that a track machine like this pushing up piles in powdery snow can get stuck. When the undercarriage ends up in a pile and the weight of the machine just creates a shelf under the undercarriage and the tracks will just turn in the snow. Just a thought, any logic to this?

I've only seen a dozer used in a snowstorm once, and it was the blizzard of 83' I think in the apartment complex that I lived in, It was a John Deere. I was just a little boy at the time...lol


----------



## tuney443

sonicvanek;1196849 said:


> I've always been told that running dozers in snow is one of the worst things you can do as well.


Only if you don't know what you're doing and start spinning your tracks.Snow is nowhere's near as abrasive as running in gravel or rock.Snow will actually clean your tracks up real nice.


----------



## N&CLandscaping

Does Waverly still have the contract for snow at Gillette? I could be wrong... But I thought awhile back they did.


----------



## john1066

Waverly has the contract for the stadium its self and all the walkways. Pacella has the Contract for the Parking lots but there are 4 contractors together who take care of it. Pacella, QRS, Walsh Contracting, and Boro Sand and stone. Its quite a job to get the place done in time for the game. As far as the parking lot where the snow is dumped there is a layer of ice so if the tracks spin its not that big of a problem. the dozers do sink with out warning but you don't have to worry the other dozer just gives a nudge and you can back right out.


----------



## chevyzrule810

got to make room for todays game against the jets!


----------



## john1066

here are a couple more pics from the next day i wish i got there in time to see the 988F working the engine was just rebuilt and it was brought down to be run and tested out.


----------



## theonlybull

nice. 

the bigest problem with dozers in the snow, they can flat spot the rollers, if they get packed up with snow and ice.

we used our old '56 JD 420 crawler for hauling firewood last year. 3' of snow in the woods, was a joke to it. amazing how well they take to snow


----------



## Mysticlandscape

john1066;1200158 said:


> here are a couple more pics from the next day i wish i got there in time to see the 988F working the engine was just rebuilt and it was brought down to be run and tested out.


Did you see Weiss's snow melter?


----------



## Cutter1

No need to make room for the AFC Championship. It will be here!!! Go Steelers!!


----------



## john1066

yea rub it in the pats played like crap yesterday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

And the Bear have the NFC here. DAAAAAAAA BEARS!


----------



## tuney443

theonlybull;1200268 said:


> nice.
> 
> the bigest problem with dozers in the snow, they can flat spot the rollers, if they get packed up with snow and ice.
> 
> we used our old '56 JD 420 crawler for hauling firewood last year. 3' of snow in the woods, was a joke to it. amazing how well they take to snow


The same can and will happen with mud when it dries and gets like concrete if the operator doesn't clean up after the day is over.I have a 59' JD 440 track loader bull so I can relate.


----------



## Cutter1

Jets played a lot of zone and got pressure on Brady. They looked lost on offense. Not too often you see that. Have to admit, people around here wanted a piece ot the pats. I was planning a trip with some friends to come up to see that game.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Awesome pics!!


----------



## EGLC

john1066;1200971 said:


> yea rub it in the pats played like crap yesterday


yea that game was disgusting.


----------

